# Auction with interesting bikes, Columbus, Michigan



## Jimmy V (Jun 16, 2022)

I stumbled across an auction link this morning which appears to have some interesting vintage bikes, pedal cars, toy trucks, and interesting cars and trucks. The auction takes place Saturday June, 18th at 10:00 AM in Columbus, Mi. Columbus is northeast of Detroit close to Port Huron. For anyone in the area it could be a good auction. I don't know how to post a link, but a search of Rowley Auctions in Michigan will hopefully bring it up. If anyone goes let us know if you get anything.


----------



## dasberger (Jun 16, 2022)

The Bergeron Classic Car Collection Auction (Live) - Rowley Auctions
					






					rowleyauctions.com


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2022)

Great stuff on there!
Love the truck, too....


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 17, 2022)

I think I will take a drive over for the preview this afternoon. I like this one, and a few others.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 17, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Great stuff on there!
> Love the truck, too....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647278



I'd like it better as a New Mexico low rider.  When have you seen that??


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2022)

Today!
Get a old bike!



i want this one @hoofhearted 



dig this @Velocipedist Co. 








Faster, Faster...











Something to do in MI today.
Thanks @Jimmy V 
Car folks will be there for sure.😎


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 18, 2022)

I don’t usually have much luck at auctions, but this one should be fun. Nice weather today too!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 18, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I'd like it better as a New Mexico low rider.  When have you seen that??



Oh don't get me wrong...I LOVE Lowriders, too! I am an American & it's my right to love both lifted & slammed!
I can't wait to see tacochris' 4Runner when he's done...slam-city, baby!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 18, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> I don’t usually have much luck at auctions, but this one should be fun. Nice weather today too!



Whats the news?  How much did the bicycles sell for??


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 19, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Whats the news?  How much did the bicycles sell for??



I wish I knew. My track record for auctions not being my thing is still trending poopty! Unforeseen circumstances made me miss the bikes. I do know the Western Flyer  I wanted went for $150.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 19, 2022)

That girls Western Flyer went for $150??


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 19, 2022)

1817cent said:


> That girls Western Flyer went for $150??



😩


----------



## stezell (Jun 19, 2022)

There was definitely no bike people at that auction if that's how much the girls Shelby sold for.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 19, 2022)

stezell said:


> There was definitely no bike people at that auction if that's how much the girls Shelby sold for.



😩 That doesn’t help! Next time I Know not to take distractors along.


----------



## stezell (Jun 19, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> 😩 That doesn’t help! Next time I Know not to take distractors along.



Was it Matt, Jeannie? If I would have known they went cheap I would have came over there. 

Sean


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 19, 2022)

stezell said:


> Was it Matt, Jeannie? If I would have known they went cheap I would have came over there.
> 
> Sean



Not Matt, it was my sweet Mom. Can’t be mad at her though.


----------



## stezell (Jun 19, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> Not Matt, it was my sweet Mom. Can’t be mad at her though.



No ma'am you can't do that or Matt either. It is what it is, there's always next time.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 20, 2022)

I went to the website in an attempt to pull up results. I did not see a link for that. I emailed them asking if they publish results. If I get an answer I'll share it here. I even went to past auctions several months old and no results found. 
This auction company appears to specialize in collections and cool stuff so maybe worth keeping an eye on. 
If anyone got anything or has further info from this auction please share. I couldn't be there.


----------

